# Loud squealing noise from pipes



## ChuckEA (Apr 8, 2005)

I have a customer that has a loud, high pitched squealing noise that resonates through the whole house when water is flowing. The noise happens when only one fixture/faucet is drawing water and goes away when a 2nd faucet is turned on. They get their water from the city, not a well. Any idea what would cause this and how to fix?


----------



## Peladu (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds like trapped air. 
I had a new mixing valve do that to me before.


I will let a plumber answer though.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I think its a toliet some where. I seen that on ask this old house loud noise coming when faucet was open in walls. Rich took lid off of toliet and i forgot what he did. Bascially he replaced something inside the toliet.


----------



## Orlando Arenas (Feb 12, 2006)

This is actually a very simple problem, this is cause by a loose washer on your supply valve to your fixture, this is why it is only isolated to one fixture causing this noise, since noise can travel through the pipes it definitely amplifies this high pitch through out the house. I suggest that you run water from that fixture while slowly closing the supply valve, it will start to sound worst before it finally stops making any noise, if this is the case that is your problem, repair the loose washer or replace your supply valve and wish your customer a good day.
Sincerly
Orlando Arenas
Aqua Tech Plumbing
North Carolina


----------

